# this is adorable, so cute



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

http://www.craftpassion.com/2012/05/sock-bunny-sewing-tutorial.html


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

super cute!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very cute and cuddley. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute!


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cute. I'm on my way to the store to buy some socks. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

How cute! I make similar sock babies for a craft fair and they always sell out. Thanks for posting this link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Just what I needed! A pattern for all the odd socks.
Very cute.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That is really cute!!


----------

